
Learn to code for free at Stanford and make six figures in under 1 year - thisisjeffchen
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-to-learn-to-code-for-free-at-stanford-and-make-six-figures-in-under-1-year-4bf95baf793b
======
beyondCritics
How to prove that you have taken all courses? I guess you need some paid
certificate for that.

